# Talk via Bluetooth ?



## anilthomas26 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi,
      Please tell me ,is there any java software to talk between two BLUETOOTH enabled phone(via Blue Tooth) 

                             Thnx in advance


----------



## champ_rock (Feb 12, 2006)

what is the use of talking within 10 metres? ??????? bluetooth only covers a range og max 10m........

dont think anybody will create such a software to do things like that... afterll u can talk face to face from that distance..........


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 12, 2006)

@CHAMP ROCK, the range of bluetooth may be  anything between 1 m to 100 m.
And in the latter case , such software can be useful.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 12, 2006)

Well there is no such software yet ..... ...moreover if u do talk over bluetooth then ur very much prone to mobile virus attacks ... making the time of talking a very high risk potential one ...


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 12, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> @CHAMP ROCK, the range of bluetooth may be  anything between 1 m to 100 m.
> And in the latter case , such software can be useful.



yahh,  there are 2 classes of BT,  class I has range upto 100m,  and class II
has a range of upto 10m.


----------



## champ_rock (Feb 13, 2006)

only bluetooth dongle's have capacity of 100m.........

does any one knnow of any phone having that much reach????????????


----------



## mobilegeek (Feb 13, 2006)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> ...moreover if u do talk over bluetooth then ur very much prone to mobile virus attacks ... making the time of talking a very high risk potential one ...


          
Ohh ... ho ho ho ho ho  ...ha ha ha ha ha ha .. 
oh oh ha ha ha ha ha ha ohh ohh oh ohh  

Ohh ... ho ho ho ho ho  ...ha ha ha ha ha ha .. 
oh oh ha ha ha ha ha ha ohh ohh oh ohh 

Ohh ... ho ho ho ho ho  ...ha ha ha ha ha ha .. 
oh oh ha ha ha ha ha ha ohh ohh oh ohh  


Ohh ... ho ho ho ho ho  ...ha ha ha ha ha ha .. 
oh oh ha ha ha ha ha ha ohh ohh oh ohh   

    


ONLY YOU CAN INSTALL THE .SIS FILE

It asks ---> 

1. Do you want to receive the message? .. Yes/No

2. You Open the inbox

3. Do you want to install the software? .. .. Yes/No

4. Are you sure .. .. Yes/No .. then which memory .. 

..

As a Digit Author wrote in the Fast Track Book 




> If anyone cant understand after that
> then
> * He deserves a virus*


----------



## mehulved (Feb 13, 2006)

Not a virus but  a deathvirus


----------



## montsa007 (Feb 13, 2006)

tera tera tera suroorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## champ_rock (Feb 13, 2006)

@ Tech.Masti
~Phenom~

i am still waiting for ur response..... if u know any mobile having 100m bluetooth .. please inform me...........

heard only about dongle;s having that much capacity


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 13, 2006)

well I have only heard from my friends that there are some high range phones having bluetooth of high ranges.
I may be wrong as I m not a mobile freak and own a simple SE k300i which dont have any bluetooth.


----------



## champ_rock (Feb 13, 2006)

i have not heard of any present day phone having such capabilities.........

and by the way where is the poster of this post.........
he does not seem to be participating and clarifing whether he has that extraordinary phone with 100m capabilities


----------

